# Auger Bearing



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

I have an old JD 1032 snowblower. It squeals like a stuck pig when the auger is engaged. I took the thing apart and on the back side of the housing is a triangle piece which has what looks like a metal bushing pressed into it. The parts diagram shows a bearing and bushing. I am wondering if there is a bearing inside the triangle piece behind the bushing. Nothing wants to turn but I would think there would have to be a bearing there. I have taken other machines apart in a similar manner and there has always been a bearing but it was good sized and very obvious.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

In my experience when bushings go everything gets sloppy but since they are made of oil impregnated bronze they don't squeal. Sounds like it's a dry bearing and steel on steel rubbing.

It has to come apart anyway so see what you've got. Is it still listed as available?


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

*Fill me in*

Are you saying the bushing is there so the shaft will spin inside it without the bushing spinning via a bearing? The oil impregnated bushing is something new to me. It seems that if there was no bearing an axle spinning inside the bushing would cause it to heat up and damage it.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am saying since it is squealing you have a bearing but it is toast.

Bronze bushings are used all over as a cheap version of a bearing. They last but not as long. In that triangle shell is a bearing that needs to be swapped out.

Do you have the blower model number? Or a link to the part diagram


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

No bushing at all. The center that looks like a steel bushing is just the center of the bearing.


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

*See link:*

Here is a link:John Deere - Parts Catalog
To the left on catalog search results click on the top one that starts with 1250.
Open sectional index then click on 13. To the right you will see the diagram. The parts that I question are 2 and 3. THey call #2 a bearing but I don't see why. This is somewhat new to me so are they calling the assembly a bearing or is there a bearing inside the triangular piece? There has to be something that the shaft can spin in without friction. I don't see it.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Part 3 is just the bushing, part 2 is a combination of the triangle housing and the bushing.
They are calling the combination a "bearing".
You may be able to replace just the bushing.

The bushing is made with bronze and oil. The impeller shaft will spin in the bushing with little friction. They do last a good while. 

You will have to take it apart to see if you need both or just the bushing.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't get the image to come up.. But most I've ever found behind that triangle hub is a roller bearing of sort. Not sure on JD though. It may be wore and have slop so backing plate of impellor is rubbing on back of housing. With sparkplug unplugged.. reach in and grab impellor shaft and lift up and down on shaft through the chute hole real hard. if lots of play- look behind the outer edge of back to see rubbing marks on back of housing. Should be about 1/8" or 3/16 gap to see (may need flashlight) note: worse scenario.. bearing is seized and center of bearing shaft is spinning on a woren impellor shaft- hopefully not the case.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I believe JD uses a bronze bushing just like some of the Toros. That is what that guy that put the 16HP blue engine on his JD 1032 had.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*thanks..*

thanks Shryp.. I'm not familiar with the JD's.. always been a ariens guy.


----------

